# cçc > Combien çà coute ???



## bgali (18 Décembre 2004)

Quelqu'un connait-il avec une réelle précision la consommation électrique d'un PowerMac G5 2X2,5 

Merci


----------



## Leehalt (18 Décembre 2004)

On peut trouver cette page sur le site de support d'Apple. Mais il n'y a pas le G5 2x2,5 GHz. Par extrapolation  et en entrant les données de cette page dans excel (consommation vs. fréquence) tu peux te faire une idée de la consommation réelle du 2x2,5 GHz. Il faut croire que ce sont des infos confidentielles, et qu'Apple ne veu tpas que l'on sache qu'ils ont du mal à maitriser la conso de leur ordinateur phare :mouais:...ou alors la page n'est tout simplement pas à jour


----------



## molgow (18 Décembre 2004)

Sur cette page...


----------



## Leehalt (18 Décembre 2004)

ah bin non tiens, c'était pas secret!


----------



## bgali (19 Décembre 2004)

Merci à tous pour les bonnes réponses     

Mais je n'aurais pas pensé que la consommation puisse être aussi élevée, ce qui explique peut-être effectivement qu'Apple n'en parle pas de façon trop ouverte ...


----------



## molgow (19 Décembre 2004)

Pour avoir une meilleure idée de la consommation des machines Apple, il serait intéressant de comparer avec des modèles de PC plus ou moins équivalents. Parce que là franchement, j'ai aucune idée si ça fait beaucoup ou peu. Peut-être consomme-t-il beaucoup moins qu'un PC-Pentium4 ?
 Ensuite, en mode "idle", le PowerMac utilise une puissance électrique de 120 W, c'est pas si énorme que ça. Ca équivaut à 2 ampoules traditionnelles. Mais à ce propos, je me demande si le mode "idle" équivaut au mode veille prolongée ou est-ce que ca correspond à un mode allumé où on ne fait rien.


----------



## bgali (19 Décembre 2004)

"idle" veut dire littérallement "tourner au ralenti", donc je pense que c'est plutôt lorsque le Mac est allumé mais ne travaille pas .

En veille on peut dire qu'il n'est pas allumé car rien ne se passe.

Mais quand même 604 watts + le monitor çà fait une grosse ampoule. Mais bon ...


----------



## molgow (19 Décembre 2004)

J'imagine que 600 W c'est en ayant mis toutes l'extension imaginable (cartes PCI, disques supplémentaires, RAM à fond), et en faisant tourner les procs à fond, ce qui est très rarement le cas normalement...


----------



## molgow (19 Décembre 2004)

Dell Dimension 8400 (Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz)

 La consommation est de 350 W.
 Il n'y a pas de précisions sur le minimum ou le maximum :hein:


----------



## bgali (20 Décembre 2004)

C'est sûrement pas vrai


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

achetes le bi-G5 et viens l'utiliser chez moi, l'electricite est gratos


----------



## bgali (20 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> achetes le bi-G5 et viens l'utiliser chez moi, l'electricite est gratos



Ok, mais il n'y a que mon G5 qui soit "bi"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

euh...

 je parlais de l'electricite gratos histoire d'avoir le G5 chez moi


 pour le reste, c'est pas mon rayon


----------



## bgali (20 Décembre 2004)

J'avais tout compris, mais c'était tellement facile ...


----------



## Webmr (20 Décembre 2004)

Pour avoir la réponse a votre question, il faudrait peut-être comparer la consomation a un processeur Intel Xéon 3,6 ou 3,8GHz...


----------



## mattthieu (20 Décembre 2004)

oula, je pense qu'on peut (un peu) rougir devant les pc parceque à mon sens quand une alim de pc fait 450 Watts (pour les plus puissantes) ça veut dire MAXIMUM 450 Watt donc moins quand tous les périphériques ne fonctionnent pas...


----------



## Webmr (21 Décembre 2004)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> oula, je pense qu'on peut (un peu) rougir devant les pc parceque à mon sens quand une alim de pc fait 450 Watts (pour les plus puissantes) ça veut dire MAXIMUM 450 Watt donc moins quand tous les périphériques ne fonctionnent pas...


 Et un iMac G5 consomerai combien ?


----------

